# Honest Opinion... Walmart bettas



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I went into the walmart closest to me yesterday with a friend. I wanted to look at some new fish supplies even though I didn't really have any money left. Well, they had just gotten a new shipment of bettas in. I was almost in tears because I had already spent all of my money. Some of the bettas were pretty too. One was already dead, naturally. I really wish I had the money to buy a couple, my friend fell in love with one. I am very sad that my walmart started selling bettas again. I can't get any more, I have 3 bettas... I'm a young teenager, and my parents say that 3 is the limit. What is your honest opinion about walmart bettas? Mine is basically "They are pretty, but they aren't given the proper care at all." What can be done to stop their being sold there? At least Petco gives them more water in their cups.


----------



## kholder (Dec 2, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> I went into the walmart closest to me yesterday with a friend. I wanted to look at some new fish supplies even though I didn't really have any money left. Well, they had just gotten a new shipment of bettas in. I was almost in tears because I had already spent all of my money. Some of the bettas were pretty too. One was already dead, naturally. I really wish I had the money to buy a couple, my friend fell in love with one. I am very sad that my walmart started selling bettas again. I can't get any more, I have 3 bettas... I'm a young teenager, and my parents say that 3 is the limit. What is your honest opinion about walmart bettas? Mine is basically "They are pretty, but they aren't given the proper care at all." What can be done to stop their being sold there? At least Petco gives them more water in their cups.


It's not just Wal-Mart. I have been in a couple "respectable" pet stores whose bettas were worse off than anything I've ever seen in PetsMart or Wal-Mart. The Wal-Mart near my house sells no live stock at all, and the one by my work keeps their stock low, never having more than two or three bettas at a time, and often none for weeks. 

I am willing to bet that "proper care" doesn't always occur even after a fish (or any pet) is taken home - but these things we don't have much control of, and we can't "save" them all. 

One of the best ways to make a difference is get involved. Ask to speak with the pet department manager and maybe pass on some literature on the proper care of bettas. They may or may not respond to your requests and advice, but you are the one that gets to leave with knowing you did what you could.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I know what you are talking about. I almost fainted when I went in this aquarium store once... they had bettas in so little water part of their backs were out of the cup. I couldn't believe it, the water was brown. Brown water, and not even an inch of it. I couldn't get him, sadly. I probably would have after giving the owner a piece of my mind. I doubt he would have listened to a little teenager, but who knows.
I honestly believe that once a betta is taken home and given the right care, (or at least gotten it into a half gallon tank and fed every day and cleaned every few days) that the fish is better off than in the store. A half gallon is bigger than the cup. And if a betta is fed, loved, and given a home with room to swim, it has something to be thankful for.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Oh my goodness, I know what you are talking about. I almost fainted when I went in this aquarium store once... they had bettas in so little water part of their backs were out of the cup. I couldn't believe it, the water was brown. Brown water, and not even an inch of it. I couldn't get him, sadly. I probably would have after giving the owner a piece of my mind. I doubt he would have listened to a little teenager, but who knows.
> I honestly believe that once a betta is taken home and given the right care, (or at least gotten it into a half gallon tank and fed every day and cleaned every few days) that the fish is better off than in the store. A half gallon is bigger than the cup. And if a betta is fed, loved, and given a home with room to swim, it has something to be thankful for.



Agreed. I can't believe what they put these beautiful animals though. The cups are OK temporarily as long as they are kept clean and fed every day. But once I see a betta with some kind of disease it makes my heart break. Why would a betta have to be put through that kind of thing? They deserve better, and if your going to put them in a small cup/vase/bowl, MAKE SURE THAT IT'S CLEAN!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Amen. LOL! My bettas are healthy because after losing 2 bettas last year to disease and lack of medications, I have hit my stride, and my bettas have never been better. Ugh, walmart made me so mad! The poor little things. I am buying one of my besties a betta fish for her birthday. I can't save any, but she wants to, so... hehe.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh, the walmart near my house is real sad. You can smell the fish tanks from the next aisle. The smell of dead fish, dirty water. gross gross. I really have no idea how they are getting away with it. It is animal cruelty for sure.My sister recently tried to rescue a betta from this walmart, he had quite a bit of disease and he passed within 2 days. poor fish.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

That is terrible! I havn't had many bettas, maybe 8 or so in my life? I think one came from walmart when I was younger, and he only lived a year. Which I guess isn't too bad, but I would rather it be 2-4 years. It totally is animal cruelty. Someone should start a betta rescue adoption thing. Like, $20 for a fish and tank, food, and conditioner. People could give away bettas they don't want anymore, and people could save bettas cheaper than buying them somewhere else. That would be awesome.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I got my Cleo at walmart, I have had him almost a year now.He was a full grown adult fish when i got him. he has a little bit of a "hump back" I still love him though. haha


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

That must be adorable! I wish I could get a pic of my betta's green-into-red fins, but he keeps moving.. :3



Anyway, I think they should be kept in something a little bigger than a cup.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe, nobody is perfect! Whoever was like, "This betta looks very happy in this tiny plastic container, lets put them all in these. They'll be fine." I want them to go live in a closet for a few months. Like that? No, I doubt it. You'd be gasping for air in a day or two. I'm not expecting these pet store fish to be in filtered aquariums, but a little respect would be nice.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

It would probably be less work, if done right, if these pet stores would just buy a 20-50 gallon tank and divide it. They might even have less betta fish die this way.:roll: Half the bettas at the walmart near my house are half dead or already dead. The little cups they're stuck in until someone buys them are probably ridiculously high in ammonia. :-(


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

"What can be done to stop their being sold there?"

STOP PURCHASING THEM!!!!! 

I understand your heart is in the right place and you REALLY want to "rescue" these guys, BUT nothing will EVER change as long as they are selling!!!!

WalMart is a retailer and is all about the bottom line. If an item doesn't sell, they stop carrying it - it really IS as simple as that!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know, I havn't bought one from there in forever. :/ I can't rescue any more anyway. 3 from Petco is plenty.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

In my area, there is one walmart that takes good care of their fish. Two take TERRIBLE care of their fish. At one of them, the water was so dirty that there was fungus growing around the uneaten food. I did get Sequin from Walmart, and I love him, but I no longer want to support their animal abuse.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Ugh, me either. All of my bettas come from Petco. The only other place I would go is Petsmart. At least their betta water isn't orange. Is sequin the betta in your avatar?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, he is my Avatar. He's a healthy, spunky, fiesty guy. He's also 3 inches long from nose to the end of his tail, and quite tall. I love him.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

After reading a few of these posts, I was thinking "Maybe, the next time I have room for another betta, I'll rescue one from Wal-Mart." But Lionmom has the right idea. To get them to stop selling them, stop purchasing them! If we don't support them and they're not making money off of them, they're going to stop selling them. That's an excellent piece of advice.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Sweeda88, your betta is very pretty! And wow, he's a big boy! Hehe. Mine are all between 2-2.5" from their lil noses to the start of thier tail. My HM has a huge tail, so I'm not sure how long total. Goomba3, I agree, but think about how many bettas are going to die before that happens? Honestly, you might as well save a few, because they have been carrying bettas for ages, and since you can't complain about every walmart because some actually do try to care for the bettas... You sure can yell at the manager though!!! Don't hold back on that.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> ... You sure can yell at the manager though!!! Don't hold back on that.


:lol:

This!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

@Bettaluver: That's true. I usually don't go near the pet section when I go to Wal-Mart, simply because I don't want to see the horrors that are the betta cups. I generally stay away from the bettas in all stores (Wal-Mart, Petco, Petsmart, LPS) because I always want to leave with one. >.>


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Me either! My walmart hadn't carried fish in years, that is why I was so surprised to see them there! The poor dears. I just went to go look at tanks and plants and fun lil things for my fishies... tah-dah! Poor lil bettas.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

No, he's 3 inches from his nose to the END of his tail, not the start of it. lol


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I did that with the Petco near me. I was really grossed out with all their aquatic animals because there were several dead fish in many of the other fish tanks and a lot of Bettas looked half dead. So I went to the site and emailed them and gave the location of the Petco I was at and got a response within two days. The lady said that the store management would be contacted and so would the corporate office. So I like to think that it actually happened and that I made a difference 



kholder said:


> It's not just Wal-Mart. I have been in a couple "respectable" pet stores whose bettas were worse off than anything I've ever seen in PetsMart or Wal-Mart. The Wal-Mart near my house sells no live stock at all, and the one by my work keeps their stock low, never having more than two or three bettas at a time, and often none for weeks.
> 
> I am willing to bet that "proper care" doesn't always occur even after a fish (or any pet) is taken home - but these things we don't have much control of, and we can't "save" them all.
> 
> One of the best ways to make a difference is get involved. Ask to speak with the pet department manager and maybe pass on some literature on the proper care of bettas. They may or may not respond to your requests and advice, but you are the one that gets to leave with knowing you did what you could.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oopsies, Sweeda88! Hehe, sorry, guess I didn't read that correctly! Hehe. My bettas are probably 4-5" total.  Sorry! Haha. And they usually do contact the store and everything, but sometimes the managers are just jerks... I sure hope it makes a difference somehow! I think I am insane and my parents probably won't let me, but I want to get another crowntail betta. Or maybe a plakat? Hehe, not from walmart, but from the Petco nearest me, because their bettas are usually in decent health...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I want a plakat so badly. They're awesome!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Me too! But probably because that is the only type of betta I have never had. I've had Veiltails, Crowntails, HMs, and my brother had a DB that I helped take care of. I have seen plenty of Deltas, and I love the female bettas. But I have never had a Plakat. I want one with lovely colors.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've only had VT and CT Betta fish. I want something else, dangit! lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe! I think Double Tails are lovely, I reccomend them too...  My brother had one, and the 1 picture I have of him is as blurry as all get out, but oh well... He was so sweet. Sadly, he has since passed.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm going to be getting another Betta for the middle section of my divided 10 gallon soon, but I don't have the budget to get something more expensive than a VT. They have nice, healthy ones at my LPS, so I will probably get one there. They are also CHEAPER than even Walmart!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe, now that is an accomplishment! Hehe. Surprisingly, veiltails at the petco near me are less than walmart bettas too. They are $3.96 instead of $4.69. Shocker.


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> "What can be done to stop their being sold there?"
> 
> STOP PURCHASING THEM!!!!!
> 
> ...


Finally someone that shares the same ideology as i do on the subject... I am very anti-walmart for a multitude of reasons. I am glad that i am able to have other shopping option then a walmart. In fact, i haven't stepped foot inside a wal-mart in over 6 years, and the time i did was because i was traveling thru some small town and that was the only option. 

Just remember that for all the "rescuing" you think your doing, it just opens up a slot for the next fish to take its place and be subjected to those same conditions. All the complaining and hand wringing in the world probably isn't going to make much of a difference at a store. Sure they might placate you for the time being and do something to get you to keep your business with this, so they might clean up a little. There are more wal-mart complaints on this site then any other place it seems like. 

The only for sure thing that a company understands is money coming in... as long as you spend your money there, thats all they want. Infact, odds are that they might not even make a profit in that department... but they know that it gets people into the stores... as long as people are in the stores, the more likely hood that you will buy something.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

The walmart's where I live stopped carrying bettas like 5 years ago. I was so happy


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am going to refrain from posting because this would result in another Wal-Mart tirade and my blood pressure would end up through the roof.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Well god bless you guys! I was just so worried that everybody would be like "Walmart doesn't treat their bettas any worse than some places I know, I shop there all of the time..." I shop occasionally with my dad, but I won't ever buy a betta from there.


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

I got my female betta at walmart...She was in a tiny cup, barely any water(was also dirty). Honestly, she was the tiniest fish there that was pretty much dead  but i gave her the proper care and she got HUMONGOUS! she lived for 3 years(very very healthy) but she ended up committing suicide O.O she had a nasty open wound on the side of her head and i used everything to try and help her but she ended up jumping out of her tank in attempt to kill herself(there was blood EVERYWHERE!)she ended up surviving that big drop, but shortly after (a week or two) she died :'( best fish i ever had


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

They should have a certain amount of larger "tanks" setup for each fish, rather than putting them in a cup. When it comes time to sell them they can put them in a bag just like they do with the other fish. That way they can keep their tanks and the bettas will have swimming room. I doubt this will ever happen.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

there is a petstore (not a chain petstore) near me and they keep the bettas in jars that are at least half a gallon thing is none of the jars were clean they had a few dead ones and they looked like the most miserable bettas I have ever seen they probably would last only about a week after you bought them I would like to tell the owner something but I really have no reason to go there for pets at the moment


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My opinion....they're bad, unhealthy, VTs from a terrible source.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

JD3P said:


> They should have a certain amount of larger "tanks" setup for each fish, rather than putting them in a cup. When it comes time to sell them they can put them in a bag just like they do with the other fish. That way they can keep their tanks and the bettas will have swimming room. I doubt this will ever happen.



See, this is the mistake people - especially young people - make. YOU care about the animal - WalMart (and places like them) only care about the money!! With that in mind, they would NEVER do something like putting each betta in a bigger "tank" - it would cut into their profit margin. :-(

The ONLY solution, IMO, is to not purchase bettas (or ANY fish/livestock for that matter) from places that don't take proper care of their animals. 

If they aren't selling, they aren't making money and eventually they will have to shut the doors (smaller shops) or stop carrying the item/s that are not selling.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

my walmart sells bettas but other than plants they are the only live things they sell so they can only keep them in the cups, because walmart betta cups are the biggest betta cups I have ever seen they would make very good temporary storage tanks if kept clean and the bettas were fed regularly in my opinion


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> See, this is the mistake people - especially young people - make. YOU care about the animal - WalMart (and places like them) only care about the money!! With that in mind, they would NEVER do something like putting each betta in a bigger "tank" - it would cut into their profit margin. :-(
> 
> The ONLY solution, IMO, is to not purchase bettas (or ANY fish/livestock for that matter) from places that don't take proper care of their animals.
> 
> If they aren't selling, they aren't making money and eventually they will have to shut the doors (smaller shops) or stop carrying the item/s that are not selling.


I agree with you Lion mom, and realize the same thing you do about what drives these businesses. (I'm actually one of the older people on this site, lol- You quoted my last post.) I was just thinking of ways that these fish could potentially live happier lives, but like I said it will probably never happen. (Unless it's a privately owned pet store.) I hope that in the future more awareness of advertising and the way businesses run can reach younger people. (That would be a great thing, not only for the saving of betta fish.)


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

JD3P said:


> They should have a certain amount of larger "tanks" setup for each fish, rather than putting them in a cup. When it comes time to sell them they can put them in a bag just like they do with the other fish. That way they can keep their tanks and the bettas will have swimming room. I doubt this will ever happen.


The reason this will probably never happen is because with the other fish, you can keep more than one in a tank, whereas with bettas, that's not possible. Well, it is, but it results in a lot more dead fish than if they were kept in separate cups. Putting them in larger tanks, all separated, would results in loss of money due to filters, heaters, lights, etc, using electricity and the water costs, etc. Unfortunately for Wal-Mart, they care more about a profit than about the fish. Plain and simple.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Ive had 4 betta's in my life, my first one was from walmart and he lived 2 years. My 2nd and 3rd were bought from the pet store and had an unknown disease and both died at the same time (roughly 2 weeks after bringing them home... this is when I took the manager aside.) So really it all depends on who's working because I got my latest betta from the pet store and hes doing great!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree that the cup size is acceptable. The problem is, the cup is never full. It is half full at best, and the fish certainly don't have room to swim. Like, I said, I'm never getting bettas from walmart. I'm glad your betta is doing well, Cjay. And for the rest of you, I just want to say again that walmart has been carrying bettas on and off for years. Imagine how many more would have to die before they stop for good? I don't think they ever will, because little kids and oblivious parents don't know that they are encouraging unhealthy conditions. We won't ever get bettas from there, but other people who don't know will. I only get bettas and supplies from Petco and occasionally Petsmart.


----------

